# Do you use an electric blanket..?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I use one under the sheet on the mattress.

Its GREAT, I cant believe I went without one for so long. Ive had it for about 2 years now.

Dont you hate it when its really freezing and you get into bed, and the sheets are all really cold , and it takes about 2 hours for you to warm up because its so cold.
Or you wake up in the early hours absolutely freezing?

NOT any more with a heated under blanket. The joy it brings to avoid all the above crap, and feel toasty no matter how cold it is, is well worth the small amount of money they cost.

It makes you feel a real security and comfort going into a nice warm bed, and I know that for a lot of people bed time is their favorite time of day, as it allows them to escape the crapness of daytime. Increase this enjoyment if you haven't already with a heated blanket........

So who else has electric blankets.......??


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

You should sell them =)

I've never used one. I've used hot water bottles, an extra blanket and a system of candle heating. A dodgy window that doesn't close properly and a north eastern winter make me appreciate the extra heat. I never thought about an electric blanket. Sounds snug but I imagine it's tough on the old electricity bill?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

They have 3 settings, 1,2 and 3.

They use very little power as the heating element is big and has a large resistance, so It doesnt draw much current. 
the one I got cost £15, .
Setting 2 it the best setting, 3 can get too hot, and one is so faint you dont feel much.
I always switch it off before I go to sleep though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I never used them as I have a waterbed.

All waterbeds have heaters, so you have a heated bed. Never going to need an electric blanket. Water is a VERY effective coolant so heating is a must.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I've never used one. I don't find that I need one. When it's winter I use 2 comforters and a little thin blanket and sheet. It may not be all that warm at first, but it warms up fast for me. I don't live in super cold temperatures tho, like where it snows or anything.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I also sleep in a heated waterbed.

In the past I have used electric blankets but I found that an electric mattress pad worked better.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope, never used one before. I prefer being surrounded by big teddy bears - warm up in no time.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yes, and I love it. much more efficient than cranking the heat up.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No, I don't want to accidentally turn invisible because heaven knows when the next big gamma radiation/solar flare or whatever-storm is going to happen. Then how am I gonna turn back?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When I get really cold - and my apartment freezes - I hop into bed, electric blanket up at the highest, two hot water bottles, two fleecy blankets, two duvets, jammies and my dressing gown......then in about 30mins I start to overheat and get rid of the hot water bottles


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Am I the only one whose never heard of electric blankets? :um Since when did these come into existence?


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No but I want a hot water bottle and have no idea where to get one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

They are amaaaaaaaaazing. So warm. So very warm.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't need one. The condo I live in is relatively small and well insulated. And as a side benefit of my social phobia, I have thick curtains on top of blinds and they both stay closed all the time.

And when I go to bed, I have a thick comforter that works just fine.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have an electric mattress pad.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never needed one. I don't think it get's cold enough here.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

no, i don't like artificial heat for the most part of the day, especially at night. I never seem to be really cold in bed anyway. A hot water bottle is the most i would use. Never used an electric blanket, so i shouldn't really knock it i guess....


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't need one here. I can keep it warm enough inside that all I need is a regular blanket over my sheet and weighted blanket. I used them sometimes as a kid at our house in the mountains where it got colder.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Not an electric blanket but was thinking of getting a electric mattress pad instead. However sleeping under the blankets with my dog curled up in ball against my stomach just radiates heat. So it could be 40 outside, but 80 under the blanket. If it wasn't for the dog, I'd freeze.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't like being overly warm when I sleep so an electric blanket sounds awful to me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is another one of those things I had no clue existed. I can't say I'd never use one but I'd never buy one. 

The first thing I thought when I read the thread title is "what if it malfunctions & starts a fire?"


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

yea


----------



## stayinbed (Sep 22, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Its GREAT. Dont you hate it when its really freezing and you get into bed, and the sheets are all really cold , and it takes about 2 hours for you to warm up because its so cold. Or you wake up in the early hours absolutely freezing?
> 
> NOT any more with a heated under blanket. The joy it brings to avoid all the above crap, and feel toasty no matter how cold it is, is well worth the small amount of money they cost.
> 
> ...


Okay so hello Kilobravo... thank you for your post from five years ago!

I stumbled into your post, and this forum, after doing a google search about electric blankets.

Like you I absolutely *love* the feeling of getting into a really warm bed, and in some respects it is my favourite time of day, like you say.

I've gone one more than you though, as I've got a heated electric blanket, and also a heated duvet, with a regular duvet on top of that to keep the heat in... all connected to the same plug, so I just need to plug that in and my bed starts pre-heating on maximum.

Then, about 15 minutes later I can slide into that amazing dimension of warmth, the feeling is amazing, and it absolutely relieves my anxieties and stress, it is just so ridiculously calming and relaxing, it is so good.

While I enjoy the feeling of being fully surrounded by heat radiating through me, and will leave it on for a while after I get in, there is no way I could sleep in that inferno or I'd be baked, also it isn't recommended to leave it on maximum anyway overnight.

I think I do suffer from serious anxiety issues, and often my worries get huge as they rattle around my brain, but my bedroom clearly is a place that I get to "switch off", and it is really interesting to discover someone similar to me in this respect.

So that's my introduction to the forum. Sorry for bumping a five year old thread!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I got one a few months ago.  I have an electric throw rug, too.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Apparently they put out a lot of EMFs though. Maybe they are completely harmless, something to be aware of though. I personally try to avoid a lot of EMFs if possible. I don't think I would like it anyway I sleep better when I'm cool. 
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2009/02/24/is-your-electric-blanket-safe.aspx


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

stayinbed said:


> Okay so hello Kilobravo... thank you for your post from five years ago!
> 
> I stumbled into your post, and this forum, after doing a google search about electric blankets.
> 
> ...


Woooooo!!!! you have to go into the bed nude tho.... that's what I do and i would never ever wear anything in bed again. with the electric blanket, you never need clothes in bed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I did when I was a kid. I liked it because it was just awesome to me to have a blanket you plug in and it makes you more warmer when it's too much colder. 

Nowadays almost anything that's thicker than a sheet is enough for me. I stick my feet out at the bottom (because I like my feet to be room temp) and cover everything else.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> I got one a few months ago.


 This is not good enough Jessica! We need to see a pic of it. :yes


----------



## stayinbed (Sep 22, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Woooooo!!!! you have to go into the bed nude tho.... that's what I do and i would never ever wear anything in bed again. with the electric blanket, you never need clothes in bed.


I know! Clothes actually come between you, and feeling the heat, so why would you wear them! You've got to try the heated blanket/duvet combo.

Also, I too like Royksopp.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I did when I was a kid. I liked it because it was just awesome to me to have a blanket you plug in and it makes you more warmer when it's too much colder.


I too was always interested in these, from when I first heard about them as a kid. It hasn't changed as I've got older though.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is not good enough Jessica! We need to see a pic of it. :yes


Is this better?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope.

My heart is cold and dead thusly I sleep comfortably in a cold, dark room!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> Is this better?


 Yep!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

stayinbed said:


> I know! Clothes actually come between you, and feeling the heat, so why would you wear them! You've got to try the heated blanket/duvet combo.
> 
> Also, I too like Royksopp.
> 
> .


Yay! that's 3 thats three things we got in common already! Lol. You are the only person to notice my signature and you've only been 'ere five minutes! as for sleeping nude, I know. my bed is so lucky every night. Lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't stand them, they feel weird. I don't like wrapping myself in wires.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*scorcher*

electric sheep dreams

I prefer sunshine


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes! They feel good. I like to feel warm and toasty...LOL. And sometimes I be cooking. I become too hot...Ha Ha: D


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Used one when I lived with my parents. Think I only used it for injuries where I needed a certain part of my body warmed. My mom acted like they were a major fire hazard to use all the time. From what everyone is saying here, the idea she planted in my head about them being dangerous is probably wrong. Would have to look into it more, but I don't really have a need for one anyway. I use enough comforters/quilts to not be cold.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I would never use an electric blanket. Would be too scared of the fire risk. If it gets really cold, I just need a warm sleeping bag or ordinary throw. My grandparents had them, in a large house that was notoriously cold, with fairly useless storage heaters. Don't think me or my parents ever used them when staying there, though. In those days, electric blankets would probably not have had any overheating prevention. The house also had very old wiring, so such blankets were perhaps not such a good idea.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

The wires make it uncomfortable. I like my blankets soft and wireless.


----------

